# Bought Joie a thunder shirt



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

They had it at the local pet store, and the manager said I could bring it back if not satisfied.

Joie grows more and more terrified during thunderstorms. They never used to bother him, but now he shakes and paces and will not calm down. Even the sound of the rain starting gets him upset.

I sincerely hope it works to any degree. I know others might be interested in the outcome. It is supposed to rain tonight so I may be able to tell you more tomorrow


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought my terrier one(there is a post on here about it)... it helps him with storms and just generally calms him down....
let us know how Joie likes it.....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad it arrived, Alan! Best of luck with it, let us know how it goes!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

A storm came and went this evening.
So far the results are positive 

He stayed sandwiched into a chair with me ( which he always does ) but
his shaking was minimal and actually stopped. It wasn't a perfect storm, but there was thunder and rain and wind, so the triggers were there.

As I said, any relief is good. I'm anxious to see how he does in the future.
He did calm down, so wooo hooo !


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Woohoo! So happy to hear it helped a bit!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to hear it helped! I've been wondering if they truly worked. Mine aren't afraid of storms, but if I ever have a dog in the future who is scared of them, I now know I have an option to help them!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Good to know that it helped. I was thinking of getting one for Delilah, she is terrified of firecrackers. We hardly ever get thunderstorms. I don't know if it is worth it to get this for her for one night a year.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad it seems to help. Please keep us 
updated on Joie's progress with the shirt. 
Moose has issues with storms to so I am 
wondering if it will help him to.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Alan I am so glad it helped Joie. I never knew there was such a thing. I never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I was skeptical, but it is not the same as just a tight sweater ( which I tried ).

It's more comfortable ( I'd have to assume) and the compression is very specific around him. 

When I took it off he shook himself off and was ready to play, and he's usually a bit timid after the storm as well.

No rain in the forecast, but that will change soon enough !


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

So glad that worked and you posted about it. I've been debating buying one for Mia. She's petrified of the vacuum cleaner and just skitish by nature. (She doesn't like walking on ceramic tile either.) I know they are 100% money back guaranteed so that's good. I still just hate to shell out $36 for one. 
Thanks again and am so happy this worked for Joie!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So glad it helped him. My MIL wants to get one for her shitzu but wondered if it would really help. She's convinced that Maddie will die from fear of thunder. I try to tell her otherwise, but she doesn't listen. She does not help her by playing into her fears so much..sigh, what can you do though.

They are pricey but well worth it if it works. Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So glad it helped Joie, poor soul. If either of mine were nervous and uncomfortable I would for sure have one. We have storms on a daily basis during the summer but luckily my two are not phased one bit.
Yay for Joie!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

The price is off-putting, and I was certainly skeptical.

But they will refund your money for 45 days.
If your dog is more than mildy upset by storms or other things, and it works, it's not expensive.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Had a storm come in around 4:00 am - those are usually the worst for Joie.
He gets up and won't go to sleep, paces around, won't hold still.

Put the thundershirt on him and he crawled under the blankets and went straight to sleep through the storm. If he wasn't asleep, he wasn't stirring.

I'd say that was the real test.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

That's awesome Alan. I will def. pass on the review to my MIL. Thanks for posting.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's so wonderful, both for him and you. I think I will be getting one for Delilah. Thanks for posting that it really works for Joie.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad it's working so well for Joie, Alan! That's fantastic. As you know, it worked well for Roo too. For all of you considering it, definitely give it a try!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're glad to hear the thundershirt is working for Joie. 

Lina is terrified of thunderstorms - trembling, shaking, breathing heavily, pacing and will not calm down. She needs to be held during the storms or she will hide somewhere in our house (under the bed, in the closet, squished between sofa cushions).  We're thinking of getting a thundershirt for Lina if it works.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

That is exactly Joie's behavior - pacing and trembling and panting.
Even holding him didn't calm him down, which is why I was reluctant to try the thunder shirt.

He's still not happy that it's storming, but the difference has been night and day.


----------

